# windows 8 live mail bulk mail



## nickeyc (Dec 5, 2009)

how does one stop buk mail from being received in windows 8 windows live mail using the mail tile


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The tile mail app has few options, what it does is pull mail from another account and just show it. You configure that account by using the Desktop app. For instance, I have Hotmail so I go there via a web browser and set up the folders and junk filters. etc. then my mail tile app reflects the changes I've made.


----------

